# Battlefield 3 :Viele Cheater ?



## PizzaPasta2010 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich möchte mich demnächst dazu bewegen, Battlefield 3 zu kaufen, da es unglaublich viele Stärken in Sachen Multiplayer aufweisen soll.
Nun wollte ich fragen, ob es im Spiel viele Cheater gibt, die das Spielerlebnis trüben. Ich möchte mich hier im Vorraus erkundigen, ob es wie im Crysis 2 Multiplayer vor lauter Cheatern so wimmelt. Dort ist es so, dass man nur ca. 10 Sekunden überleben kann. Wenn man Glück hat, hat man am Ende auch schon 2-3 Kills hingelegt.

mfg PizzaPasta2010


ps: Es liegt wirklich am Spiel und nicht an meine Skills. Ich habe Crysis Wars gespielt und war dort viel besser,
und habe extra meine Kumpels,die CSS Profis sind das Spiel spielen lassen:
Komplettes Vollversagen.

pps: Sorry wegen dem schlechten deutsch.


----------



## chbdiablo (23. Januar 2012)

Also, es gibt ein paar Cheater, aber das lässt sich in einem so bekannten Spiel wie Battlefield leider genausowenig vermeiden wie bei Call of Duty & Co.
Meistens kann man aber problemlos spielen, auf einem von zwanzig Servern ist vielleicht ein Cheater, ich würde fast sagen noch weniger.


----------



## Onlinestate (23. Januar 2012)

Ja, also denke auch es geht. Bei manchen fragt man sich schon, ob die wirklich so gut sind, aber das kann man meist nicht so gut beurteilen.
Ich finds für Einsteiger aber schon etwas hart. Vor allem bei den Fahrzeugen muss man das wichtigste erst freischalten. Ich würde dir daher raten dir noch ein paar Leute zu suchen, mit denen man zusammen im Squad agieren kann. Macht die Sache meist erheblich einfacher.


----------



## Brummi (25. Januar 2012)

Greif ruhig zu. Seit Release sind mir erst 2 oder 3 Leute untergekommen, die tatsächlich cheaten. Im BF-Forum wird das mitunter auch heiß diskutiert; der eine vermutet überall Cheater wenn er nen Headshot kassiert, manch anderer sagt l2p.... Ist halt wie überall 
Im Zweifelsfall: Server wechseln, weiter Spaß haben.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Januar 2012)

Ich bin bei 120 Spielstunden erst einem einzigen begegnet. Falls noch wer gecheatet hat, ist es mir zumindest nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Mellsei (6. Februar 2012)

Hmm.. also ich hab bisher noch gar keienn gesehen und ich spiele das Spiel schon öfter in der Woch. 
Mag sein das jeamand da war, doch bemerkt oder auf die Nerven ist er mir nicht gegangen


----------



## Brokensword (8. Februar 2012)

Ich fand das Spiel in der Beta klasse und habs vorbestellt, aber nach release hatte ich immer Pech und bin fast immer auf Cheater gestoßen und habs aus Frust liegen lassen
dannach kam angeblich eine Bannwelle, hab also das Spiel dann vorletztes WE wieder gezockt und siehe da, kaum noch Cheater unterwegs. Ich hab endlich genausoviel Fun wie damals in der Beta und war auch schonmal Bester Spieler der Runde in nem 40 Mann Match und dass als Gelegenheitszocker.
Ich achte jetz einfach drauf, dass ich den Server wechsel wenn mich die Teams frusten oder ein extremes Punkteungleichgewicht gibt, dann kann es gutmöglich sein dass gecheatet wird, aber mitlerweile haben manche server eine kick Funktion, so kann man das Problemm schnell selber lösen
also mach dir kein großen kopf drum, das Spiel ist auf nem guten Weg und das Cheaterproblem ist nicht annährend so schlimm wie bei Crysis 2 (  oja ich kenn die instanten Spawndeaths )


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (8. Februar 2012)

joa ich habs mir jetzt letzte woche schon geholt und siehe da, kaum Cheater!
eventuell habe ich mal 2,3 gesehen die wallhacks gemacht haben, aber das war es schon......
danke das ihr meine Enscheidung leichter gemacht habt.


----------



## GamerMaus (13. Februar 2012)

ich treff immer mal wieder welche, aber bei denen ist es so offensichtlich (schießen durch wände und töten fast jeden quer durch die map...stats mit 100-1 keine seltenheit), dass sie auch nie wirklich lange auf dem server sind (oder man wechselt halt einfach). ansonstne wird man vllt. manchmal stutzig aber im großen und gnazen kann ich behaupten, dass es zu 95% eigentlich legal zugeht, meiner meinung nach


----------



## Mellsei (13. Februar 2012)

GamerMaus schrieb:


> ich treff immer mal wieder welche, aber bei denen ist es so offensichtlich (schießen durch wände und töten fast jeden quer durch die map...stats mit 100-1 keine seltenheit), dass sie auch nie wirklich lange auf dem server sind (oder man wechselt halt einfach). ansonstne wird man vllt. manchmal stutzig aber im großen und gnazen kann ich behaupten, dass es zu 95% eigentlich legal zugeht, meiner meinung nach


 
Geb dir vollkommen recht .. falls es mal dazu kommen sollte , einfach mal den Server wechseln


----------



## Brokensword (13. Februar 2012)

ich konnte letzte woche ein paar mal Morgens/Vormittag zocken und es fällt extremst auf, dass da die Spiele besser laufen. Erst dachte ich, dass ich einfach besser geworden bin dann hab ich mal wieder Nachmittags/Abends gespielt und da hats wieder ziemlich gefrustet und ja bin wieder auf Cheater gestoßen. Einer ist bloß über den Boden geschwebt/geglitten, hat sich gedreht und an mein Team headshots verteilt
auf nem anderen Server waren zwei Cheater in meinem Team. Es lief gerade Metro und das Rush Team hat kein fuß aus ihrer base setzen können, sobald einer aus der Deckung ging war er hin


----------



## GamerMaus (15. Februar 2012)

Brokensword schrieb:


> Es lief gerade Metro und das Rush Team hat kein fuß aus ihrer base setzen können, sobald einer aus der Deckung ging war er hin


 
das kann aber auch durchaus auch ohne cheater vorkommen, hab schon manche runden gespielt, da wurden die russen auf metro conquest bis in ihr startgebäude hinter der straße zurückgedrängt und hatten absolut keine aussicht auf den rundengewinn )
...und es lag einfach nur am extrem starken team...bzw schwachen gegnern


----------

